# Nevermore Show 09/24 + WOW Drummer.



## HaloHat (Sep 25, 2010)

Saw Nevermore at El Corazon last night in Seattle. They sounded tight and were having lots of fun. Really good show from them. A million times better than their show at Studio 7 last year where their sound just plain sucked, their bass player was MIA and it looked like they were having no fun at all lol.

I dont know who is playing with them at each show. For sure the most memorable last night [for me] was Blackguard. Their drummer Justine "Juice" Ethier is just amazing to watch. She just crushes the drums.


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 25, 2010)

seeing them on Halloween in St. Paul. what's the story with the drummer? haven't really been following...it was a female drummer last night?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 25, 2010)

Edit: Misread OP Disregard this. (FACEPALM)


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 26, 2010)

When I saw Blackguard with Epica, it was a female drummer.


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 27, 2010)

7slinger said:


> seeing them on Halloween in St. Paul. what's the story with the drummer? haven't really been following...it was a female drummer last night?


 
Oh, no, sorry I was not clear. Nevermore was the usual line-up. Van on drums. The whole band sounded great and were having a good time. It was a really good night to see them!

The lady drummer plays for a band called "Blackguard". From Canada. I think from the band bio she and one of the guitar players are original members since 2001 start if i read correctly. Anyways, she is just an amazing drummer. Just wails. Huge stage presence and yes cute ha. None the less, she was by far the drummer most getting into playing drums that night. She is "intense" while playing


----------

